# Help with research into Musical Robots



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I am currently conducting a short survey as part of wider research into using regular musical activity to improve Human-Robot Companionship at Queen Mary, University of London. For this, we aim to build a picture of the affective relationships musicians have with other musicians. More details of my research interests are available at http://www.louismac.com/softwareresearch/

The survey should take no more than 10 minutes and all participants who complete will be entered for a prize draw to win £50 in iTunes or Amazon Vouchers (your choice).

To take part please follow this link:

http://www.sogosurvey.com/k/SsRPUQsVsPsPsP

Your participation is greatly appreciated. Please forward this to any people or lists who you think may also wish to participate

Kind Regards

Louis McCallum


----------

